# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Кто такой Дьявол ?

## Юра Ярёменко

1) По вашему, кто такой Дьявол ?

2) Хотелось бы узнать, почему веды не упоминают, о таком персонаже как Дьявол ? 

3) Почему на нём, так акцентирует внимание Христианство, и совсем не уделяют внимания веды?

Благодарю за ответы.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> 1) По вашему, кто такой Дьявол ?
> 
> 2) Хотелось бы узнать, почему веды не упоминают, о таком персонаже как Дьявол ? 
> 
> 3) Почему на нём, так акцентирует внимание Христианство, и совсем не уделяют внимания веды?
> 
> Благодарю за ответы.


Согласно христианским писаниям и текстам преданий, дьяволом является падший ангел Божий, восставший против Бога и находящийся в активном противосстоянии с Ним. Считается, что он является активным началом и олицетворением всего вселенского зла.

Действительно, в ведических писаниях отсутствует указанная концепция дьявола, являющегося якобы олицетворением всего мирового зла, поскольку данная концепция не соответствует теологическим философским представлениям последователей ведической духовной философии относительно природы духовного бытия и материального мира. Согласно шастрам, Бог всемогущ и по этой причине любые попытки противостоять Ему обречены на неудачу и абсолютно бессмысленны. Кроме того, само по себе зло, выражающееся в стремлении отринуть Бога и преданное служение Ему, сущностно представляет собой лишь иллюзорное восприятие Абсолютной Истины, с отсутствием понимания истинной безграничной и абсолютной природы Бога и непониманием связи Бога со всем сущим. Обладая этим пониманием не приходится говорить о возможности чьего бы то ни было серьёзного противостояния по отношению к Всевышнему.
В конечном счёте, природа материального мира как и всё сущее олицетворяет собой абсолютную гармонию единение и служения Богу. Однако, живые существа отворачивающиеся от служения Богу вводятся материальной энергией в состояние иллюзорного заблуждения, поскольку таковы материальные желания самих заблудших живых существ. Но это не значит, что материальная энергия находится в оппозиции по отношению к Богу - такова её роль в служении Ему.

Однако, в текстах ведической литературы читатель может встретить ряд историй противостояния Господа могущественным демонам, таким например, как Хираньякша или Хираньякашипу. Природа этого противостояния тем не менее совсем иная - для Бога она представляет собой определённую трансцендентную игру, в которую Господь вступает по своему желанию с целью проявить рыцарскую доблесть, чтобы также насладиться вкусом подобных взаимоотношений.

Также можно добавить, что в сердце каждого обусловленного живого существа присутствует зависть и неприязнь по отношению к Богу, в этом смысле такой персонаж как дьявол может рассматриваться как аллегорическое олицетворение этой низшей природой, которую человек, становящийся на духовный путь, должен постараться в себе преодолеть...

----------

